# I need recovery CD for Toshiba Satellite A205-S5833



## aehb (Jan 8, 2009)

I have laptop Toshiba Satellite A205-S5833.

There was no recovery CD, instead it was on the hard disk, and I formatted the hard disk.

Now I need the recovery CD, please anyone can help?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

here is what i found this should be of some help http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/askIris.jsp


----------



## aehb (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you very much, but I can not find what I want, I need the recovery CD


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

you should have a rcovery partition on your drive which will allow you to redo your comp the link provided will lead you to which buttons to press to access the recovery partition you put your term ie recovery partition Toshiba Satellite A205into the search box and click a new page will open scroll down the page to user guide page 61 click on the link and a pdf document will open with the instructions


----------



## aehb (Jan 8, 2009)

I know all this, the issue is:
I removed all the partitions using FDisk and created new partitions.
Now I need the software itself (recovery).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Contact Customer Service:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/navShell.jsp?cf=su_contact

They may beable to help.
Bill


----------

